# Dependent child added in contributory parent visa subclass -143



## Icyhott (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi..
I am 25 years old student and never employed.. my name is added in my parents application for subclass-143 as an dependent child.. What the current situation is, all documentation is done and we were asked by aust immigration to pay second installment that is $40000 for each applicant, and we paid that within 3 days after receiving their e-mail. 

So I was just wondering and getting nervous thinking what are the chances to get my application rejected as dependent child even after paying my second installment. 

Does asking for 2nd installment means they are about to give green light to my visa and I start packing bags... 

And how many days does it takes for them to make decision on an application after paying second installment.. Coz its already 3 days of paying them 2nd installment.. 
Quick replies by experts would really be appreciated.


----------



## chinchen (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi
Last I Heard it should tak 7-12 months,
best submit now - the rates only go up every 6 months


----------



## Icyhott (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanx chinchen
But this question remains unanswered... that does 2nd installment means i am surely going to get visa with my parents.. Coz 1st and 2nd installments for me and my parents are already paid to immi...


----------



## chinchen (Oct 14, 2013)

on one hand i think its for 18 and under, on the other, if they asked you to submit it then it wouldn't be wrong,
if it is wrong for you to use that visa, the money isn't lost, they can redirect it to the proper one.


so don't worry, if you need to apply for a different visa they will tell you


----------



## Icyhott (Oct 13, 2013)

But what i am thinking is if i am not fit as dependent child they would have rejected my application 18 months ago when i applied for it. Within this 18 month period they asked for my college letters as i am currently full time student.. And few days back they asked for my 2nd installment so i think i'll make through...


----------



## Icyhott (Oct 13, 2013)

I dont think they would ask for 2nd installment of $40000 if they are going to reject my visa application...


----------



## thanhphongct1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Icyhott said:


> But what i am thinking is if i am not fit as dependent child they would have rejected my application 18 months ago when i applied for it. Within this 18 month period they asked for my college letters as i am currently full time student.. And few days back they asked for my 2nd installment so i think i'll make through...


hey i would like to ask u several questions abt this visa, my situation is similar to yours, i am 19 already, and my family are preparing documents to apply this visa, i read on the internet that i need to show evidences that i depend completely on my parents, but i dont know exactly what they are, i think it's my record at uni and documents my father transfer me money monthly, right? hey one last thing, when i apply already, will the goverment check if my evidences are true or not, for example : call to my school to ask if i am a full-time student or not, ask my relatives... really confused now, can u give me some advice ?? many thanks


----------



## shingle (Oct 30, 2011)

thanhphongct1 said:


> hey one last thing, when i apply already, will the goverment check if my evidences are true or not, for example : call to my school to ask if i am a full-time student or not, ask my relatives... really confused now, can u give me some advice ?? many thanks




Of course they will check, they check everything  if you have provided the correct documents & you are deemed to be dependent on your parents, you will have no reason to worry. What's confusing you ?


----------



## shingle (Oct 30, 2011)

Icyhott said:


> I dont think they would ask for 2nd installment of $40000 if they are going to reject my visa application...


I would think you're probably right... good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## OscarDiva (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi Icyhott,

We have a similar situation but my brother is now 27 years old and we're still waiting in the decision, do you mind if I ask whether you werr granted PR together with your parents?


----------



## thanhphongct1 (Oct 23, 2013)

OscarDiva said:


> Hi Icyhott,
> 
> We have a similar situation but my brother is now 27 years old and we're still waiting in the decision, do you mind if I ask whether you werr granted PR together with your parents?


hey i found some information showed on the internet that if someone is older 25, he/she cant be classified as a dependent child anymore, is it right??? how can you add your brother who is 27 years old already in your application??? im afraid that it is quite hard for him to be granted visa with your parents even though he is still a full time student? how long hav your family been waiting for the visas?


----------



## Damiendd (May 11, 2016)

Icyhott said:


> Hi..
> I am 25 years old student and never employed.. my name is added in my parents application for subclass-143 as an dependent child.. What the current situation is, all documentation is done and we were asked by aust immigration to pay second installment that is $40000 for each applicant, and we paid that within 3 days after receiving their e-mail.
> 
> So I was just wondering and getting nervous thinking what are the chances to get my application rejected as dependent child even after paying my second installment.
> ...


Hi Icyhott,
Could you please advise if you have been granted the visa? I want to sponsor my mother with my 22 year old brother as dependent. He is still studying and not earning anything. Completely dependent on me and my mother and we have documents to prove that. Did you have similar situation. Could you please share your case with us? That will really help us out. 

Thanks.
Damien


----------



## mt2mc (Jun 20, 2016)

*same here*



Damiendd said:


> Hi Icyhott,
> Could you please advise if you have been granted the visa? I want to sponsor my mother with my 22 year old brother as dependent. He is still studying and not earning anything. Completely dependent on me and my mother and we have documents to prove that. Did you have similar situation. Could you please share your case with us? That will really help us out.
> 
> Thanks.
> Damien


Hi. I am new here. My name is Tri. 

I am applying for my mother to migrate to Sydney from Vietnam under Contributory Parent Visa (143). 

My brother is 22 years (born April 1994) of age and will be migrating with her as a dependent child. He is still not married, unemployed, no income and at school/college studying full time and is entirely financially dependent on my mother. 

My father is a retiree and can only support himself. He is not migrating as this point because there is not enough money for both of them. He intends to join my mother and us later when he can. 

Will my brother have to pay the 2nd installment of 45K like my mother?
What evidence will he need to provide to prove that he is dependant on my mother? (can they use bank statement, transfer records, receipts ...?)
Can my dad later apply as a remaining relative when my mother and brother migrate here?

Thank so much for your help!


----------

